

Ask HN: What are the quick sales ideas for an eCommerce store in 2 weeks? - shahocean

I have just started working for an eCommerce startup and they want to get quick sales for 2 weeks. They have OK budget, so I want to know what are the options?<p>I have suggested two.<p>1) Facebook Advertising.
2) BuySellAds Banner ads on relevant websites.<p>Can you help me out?
======
patio11
Do they have an email list? If so, then emailing existing customers with a
time-bounded promotion is the single easiest way to juice sales numbers. If
not, remember to tell them "If we start building an email list now, you will
not need me to pull a rabbit out of the hat in Q4 2015."

Otherwise: where are your prospective customers presently in their purchasing
cycle? The channel you use depends on where they are.

Also, smack your employers and tell them that there is latency involved in
doing e.g. creative development and negotiating private placements (which are,
n.b., one thing you really want to be doing), and that two weeks before the
planned sale is _way the heck too late_ to use many appropriate techniques.
There is a reason why traditional retailers start going into war footing for
Christmas _in early summer_.

~~~
cpach
Sounds like great advice. But what do you mean with ”private placements” in
this case?

~~~
patio11
"Hey owner of SomeSite. I love your website. In particular
$PROVE_YOU_ARE_HUMAN_HERE. We at $COMPANY sell $FOO and are interested in
getting in front of your audience. We'd like to place an ad on your site, and
will pay monthly for this. I am envisioning something similar to the attached
mockup. [What would you charge for this, on a monthly basis? / Would you be
willing to do this ad placement for $X00 a month?]"

~~~
cpach
Ah, I see. Great e-mail template!

------
MalcolmDiggs
My top 5 are:

1\. Advertise on Google (adwords)

2\. Advertise on Bing (which is the same thing as advertising on Yahoo at this
point)

3\. Advertise on Facebook

4\. Advertise on Twitter

5\. Open an affiliate program (CJ, Shareasale, etc)

While that's happening: Run split tests and optimize every part of your
conversion funnel. Up those conversion rates, lower those bounce rates and
abandoned shopping cart rates. Every little bit helps.

------
companyhen
What niche is the store in? Holiday/seasonal store?

~~~
shahocean
It's DIY designer leather handbags and clutches store!

